# Help installing DRO in Edmonton



## Brian26 (Apr 23, 2022)

More then a year ago I posted a request wanting some professional (means I am willing to pay) help installing a DRO three axis set on my Grizzly Milling machine. There were a few responses, but sadly I have lost track of them. Anyone in the Edmonton area willing to help me out? I am well retired now, so most any time is fine.


----------



## LenVW (Apr 23, 2022)

There have been a few DROs installed recently by members of CHMWs.
Check the ‘forums’ And you will see a few topics that are DRO related.
I just installed a I-Gaging X and Y on my KING Canada mill.
See the attached photos.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 23, 2022)

Why are you reluctant to install the DRO yourself?  It's not that difficult.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 23, 2022)

Brian, I live in St Albert and I replied to your post last year. I'd be more than happy to give you a hand. If you want you could visit my shop and have a look at the DRO I installed on my mill.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 23, 2022)

There are only a few members on here older than me and I just did my Hartford. Bad eyes, bad back, can't reach the floor, can't stand up after I bend over, shake like a leaf, can't remember squatt, and the list goes on. 

Thread 'Installing a DRO on a Hartford Bridgeport Clone.' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/installing-a-dro-on-a-hartford-bridgeport-clone.4852/


Still not totally done. May not ever be totally done. But it works and I like it. If I can do it, and you can operate a mill, then you can prolly do it too.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 23, 2022)

Brian26 said:


> More then a year ago I posted a request wanting some professional (means I am willing to pay) help installing a DRO three axis set on my Grizzly Milling machine. There were a few responses, but y I have lost track of them. Anyone in the Edmonton area willing to help me out? I am well retired now, so most any time is fine.


I am with the group that recently completed a DRO install. I too, was intimidated, but, in hindsight, as @Susquatch says, anyone that can operate a mill has the tech skills to do it. Look at it as 4 little projects. Pick a spot and mount your display first, then think of each axis as one more project. Once you do one axis, the process becomes clear. Members here like pitching in to answer questions so good support here.

Having said that, if I had such an offer from @John Conroy , I would be all over it.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 23, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> I am with the group that recently completed a DRO install. I too, was intimidated, but, in hindsight, as @Susquatch says, anyone that can operate a mill has the tech skills to do it. Look at it as 4 little projects. Pick a spot and mount your display first, then think of each axis as one more project. Once you do one axis, the process becomes clear. Members here like pitching in to answer questions so good support here.
> 
> Having said that, if I had such an offer from @John Conroy , I would be all over it.



Excellent way to put it - Four little projects. Spot on @ShawnR!

If I'm allowed, I'd like to add two more thoughts.

1. I didn't use even one of the factory brackets. None of them really worked for me. Milling my own custom brackets felt awesome.

2.  Watching that very first axis come alive was nothing short of amazing and empowering....

As @ShawnR says, I did encounter a few problems but nothing the power of the members couldn't overcome. Even that exotic undrillobillium my mill table is made of secumbed eventually.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 23, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Having said that, if I had such an offer from @John Conroy , I would be all over it.


Ditto.


----------



## Brian26 (Apr 24, 2022)

Wow! Great responses from so many of you. I especially appreciate those encouraging words about how I might do  it myself - with a lot of guidance from others of course. But, I did break my arm a while back and that is still a bit of an issue, plus some (all?) of the issues Susquatch mentions. I now recall John offering to help, and will be discussing that with him.


----------



## Brian26 (Apr 24, 2022)

John Conroy said:


> Brian, I live in St Albert and I replied to your post last year. I'd be more than happy to give you a hand. If you want you could visit my shop and have a look at the DRO I installed on my mill.


John
Sorry I lost track - happens far too often these days it seems! If you feel OK with calling me - why not give me a dingle at 780 200 xxxx? We might set something up that works for you. Looking forward to hearing from you. Or, if you were to call me, I would really like the chance to visit your shop and see what you have done with your mill - DRO-wise.


----------

